# how to make hair straight?



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Maza have little curly hair on chest and maybe little around tail.How can I make it straight?

Thanks
Marina


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Are you blow drying? Sometimes that will help.*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

some show people use the flat irons that you would use on your own hair.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

*You can brush the hair with a pin brush as it dries that will straighten it . You can use the flat iron as mentioned but be very careful as it can burn them very badly. If you have a malt that has been clipped I would not even suggest the flat iron as the heat travels up the hair shaft a bit and can cause them to jerk and you will burn them.. *


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

OK,thanks.I will try that you said


----------



## Punky Pie Pup (Apr 26, 2007)

i actually just bathed goliath today, his hair seems so dry curly-ish but once i brush him, the hair straightens out and it is only about 2 inches long. maybe that will help with your baby


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I know it is how the show folk do it....but those that would use a FLAT IRON on their Maltese sweeties are much braver than me.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson's hair is fairly curly- I use the same straightening conditioner on him that I use. It's Matrix Sleek -look conditioner. It makes his hair so soft and straight. He never ever mats anymore! 

Also, when I am drying his hair I brush his hair in the opposite direction it grows in while aiming the dryer at the root (hair close to the skin) of that section. It works like a charm!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is an option, but if you grow the hair longer the weight will pull it straight.

I would be so afraid to use a flat iron on my puppy! Their hair is so fine, something as strong as a Chi might burn it to a crisp. If you decide to do that, please please please be careful for the sake on my sanity!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I just used a flat iron on Rylee for the first time. I love it! Whenever I would blow dry her I ended up putting more mats in.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci's tail and chest have a little wave, so when she had long hair, I noticed that the pin brush makes it straight as you blowdry. As opposed to when I was using a regular brush. Pin brushes are reallllly good!!! And, I would REALLLLLY be careful flat ironing your babies!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I used to flat iron Caddy after every bath when I had her in coat and she was great during the whole process. It keeps the mats from forming if she was flat ironed. I never did her chest though I was too afraid I was going to burn her and I probably didn't do as good of a job as I could have because I didn't go too close to the skin. I made an attempt to flat iron my new puppy and attempt was the operative word. Until she stops throwing herself around on the table, I will not attempt it again, mats or not mats.


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't dry Maza's hair when it is hot weather.But drying is very helpful,especially if you use brush during a drying.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

In the summer I just would comb or brush and Rylee came out looking pretty good. No blow drying at all. I love the flat iron for her long ear hair. I dries it faster than a blow dryer.


----------

